# Just wanted to tell you guys (iPod)



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I just ordered my last connector to connect my iPod to my Pioneer DEH-P2600 HU.

Should be awesome.

If any of you have a Pioneer HU to connect just about any kind of portable device you need the 

Pioneer CD-RB10 P-Bus MCD To Aux Input Adaptor

Costs 35 bucks 40 bucks after shipping usually. And a Headphone to RCA jack converter (Radioshack) to enjoy many hours of music


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

If Ipod is like Creative Jukebox then it filters out the bass to make the sound quality sound good through the headphones and when you plug it in to your car it sucks...

many hours of tinny music


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nope the iPod doesn't filter anything you don't tell it to. It has probably 30 EQ settings anywhere from Bass enhancer to reducer same for treble, flat, audiobooks, rock, rap, and many many others. It sounds great on the home theater.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Well that's good...for you...heh...I need to find out how to hack into my mp3 player and get rid of the bass limiter thing...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Welcome to the club .. ive been enjoying ipod goodness for a while now :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

OmegaManEX said:


> Welcome to the club .. ive been enjoying ipod goodness for a while now :thumbup:



Hehe mines blue I got one of the rubber skins/covers for it. Now I can put it on the dash and it'll stay in one spot

UPS should be here tomorrow with it (or so the website says with my tracking number) and I might have pics tomorrow.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

SKD_Tech said:


> Hehe mines blue I got one of the rubber skins/covers for it. Now I can put it on the dash and it'll stay in one spot
> 
> UPS should be here tomorrow with it (or so the website says with my tracking number) and I might have pics tomorrow.


haha hey good idea .. i was gonna get one of those rubber things .. but i mounted it stealth style now ... mines under the dash and is now controlled wirelessly


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> haha hey good idea .. i was gonna get one of those rubber things .. but i mounted it stealth style now ... mines under the dash and is now controlled wirelessly


wait, how do you control it wirelessly?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

BlankgazeX said:


> wait, how do you control it wirelessly?












i mounted the ipod there as you can see .. attached to it is an RF reciever/controller , and the round white thing on the seat is the remote for it 
:thumbup:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

where'd ya get it and how much $$$?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

BlankgazeX said:


> where'd ya get it and how much $$$?


i got it at the apple store

but here is the company that makes it
http://www.tentechnology.com/products/products_navipod_gen2.php

heres another cool item
http://www.tentechnology.com/products/products_flexdock.php


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I was thinking about that. But don't really feel I need it.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Are you guys aware that Alpine has an adapter that will actually control your IPod though the radio like a changer? All of the functions that you would have on your IPod are controlled through the head unit. I've installed quite a few lately. VERY nice piece for those of you who already own an Alpine head unit.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

91SR20DE said:


> Are you guys aware that Alpine has an adapter that will actually control your IPod though the radio like a changer? All of the functions that you would have on your IPod are controlled through the head unit. I've installed quite a few lately. VERY nice piece for those of you who already own an Alpine head unit.



only works on the 2004+ models of alpine headunits, and personally, i think it sucks. its MUCH slower, harder to navigate through, and will only display a certain number of songs ( i know it wont display all 2700 of mine )...personally, i'm putting a dock, headphonejack->rca, and car charger in my sentra for my iPod (if i ever decide what headunit im upgrading to)

for an indash, i could see it...cause the indash may display all the songs, and especially something like the IVA-D300, where you can scroll through via touchscreen, that'd be nice


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I was going to install the RCA's inputs in my center console and drilled the holes and mounted it and everything so I could just put it in and take it out as needed. BUT I drilled the holes and found out the adapter cable was not long enough and wound up with 2 holes in my center console lol just adds to the sleeperness I take it in stride.


----------

